# more shots from Norway(high quality)



## ornata (Oct 29, 2009)

hi

I am still learing from each shot and I feel that I am developing in the right direction...
I used a polarizer to increase the green in the waterfall shots, so that you know=)

BTW I am going to fuerteventura, canary islands in december, hope i can get some nice seascapes, desert and lizard shots there=)

cheers


----------



## Teal (Oct 30, 2009)

*WOW! Those are amazing  Is it weird that pictures of water in waterfalls creeps me out? LOL*


----------



## tarcan (Oct 30, 2009)

Lovely shots, thanks for sharing!

Martin


----------



## pinktoe23 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh WOW! Spectacular :worship:


----------



## Wadew (Nov 2, 2009)

tarcan said:


> Lovely shots, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Martin


I agree with Martin 100% Great job!

                        Wade:clap:


----------



## atrox (Nov 8, 2009)

You put up some really nice pictures here.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 9, 2009)

Really good landscapes, and the waterfalls are beautiful! :clap:


----------



## toxicmamba (Nov 17, 2009)

amazing pics , thank you for sharing !


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 18, 2009)

like pics in a magazine. very good.


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW! These are the first professional level pics I have ever seen on this site. And they my friend, are truely amazing.


----------



## ornata (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for the comments=)

In two weeks I am going to Fuerteventura, Canary Islands. Anyone who have any info on the insect, spider and reptil fauna there?


----------

